# Tape and trash bag ghost



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

This was a tape and trash bag ghost that inhabited our balcony. It was illuminated from underneath. Very subtle, but it would catch people's eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd love to see a night shot of her if you have one.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd love to see a night shot of her if you have one.


I tried getting one with my phone, but it didn't come out at all. I'll get the real camera so I can adjust my time exposure and hopefully get a good shot.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually I can imagine that looked quite awesome at night. Nice job!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That looks great! The detail of the railing on the balcony frames it nicely. How did you get it to stand without tipping over in the wind?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks creepy even in that pic! I'd also love to see one taken in the dark. Very cool looking prop!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
Very creepy :jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jack Mac said:


> That looks great! The detail of the railing on the balcony frames it nicely. How did you get it to stand without tipping over in the wind?


Hey thanks. The ghost (kids called her Gertrude) is hanging with some fishing line from a tiny hook I put in the ceiling.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

looks great!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Gertrude looks very cool, like she's floating behind the scroll work railing. Nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Simple yet effective, nice job.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This should be the paradigm of using the right prop with the haunt itself. Awesome!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I really like this idea. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

